# Good Ma. Civil Service Atty.s?



## Dpd333 (Mar 8, 2006)

Anyone have any recommendations for civil service attorneys handling by-pass cases?


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2008)

What's the reason for the bypass? You may not even need an attorney.


----------



## Dpd333 (Mar 8, 2006)

Promotional by-pass for Sgt. I actually already have an atty in the matter. I was kind of just looking for input on who members think is a good civil service atty to hire.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

Dpd333 said:


> Promotional by-pass for Sgt. I actually already have an atty in the matter. I was kind of just looking for input on who members think is a good civil service atty to hire.


http://yp.yahoo.com/py/ypMap.py?tui....816887&cs=5&stat=:pos:0:regular:regT:1:fbT:0

http://yp.yahoo.com/py/ypResults.py...t=41.659039&sln=-70.816887&cs=5&Submit=Search


----------



## policelaborlaw.com (Mar 7, 2006)

Find out how many CS cases the attorney has handled. Attorneys who do not routinely practice up there don't generally do well.


----------



## Buford T (Feb 12, 2005)

Be very careful, you can sink a ton of money into an appeal and wind up with nothing. Read Pat Rogers book on civil service before deciding. It may be the best $30.00 you spend. Bottom line, if the boss wants to get to someone other than you, they will. Civil service usually sides with the hiring authority as of the past several years, it is not labor friendly. 

Good luck


----------



## policelaborlaw.com (Mar 7, 2006)

You're absolutely right. Roughly 60% of the appeals are dismissed, 30% settle, and the candidates only win in 10% of the cases. Also, winning does NOT mean they have to appoint you. It only means that they have to consider you again and they can't use the same reasons to bypass you.


----------



## union1 (Sep 18, 2002)

McDonald and Associates. I think they are in southboro


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Atty Brian Simoneau in Framingham is the Bomb, the stones, the seeds, the sack, the balls...

He's really Good!


----------



## Mitpo62 (Jan 13, 2004)

*Dewey, Screwum, and Howe, Attorneys at Law, P.C. inch: *


----------



## Sgt K (Mar 31, 2004)

My friend oftens says, "you don't call a podiatrist when you're having a heart attack!". Why the fudge would anyone not consider using Attorney Brian Simoneau of Framingham? He's the only attorney that I know is at civil service almost EVERY day of the week. A run of the mill attorney really can't write grandpa's will on tuesday and handle your bypass appeal on wednesday. Well he/she could but you'd have zero chance of success!


----------



## Dr.Magoo (May 2, 2002)

I would have to agree with the good Sgt. on this one. I too have heard nothing but good things about Atty. Simoneau.

What is your take on this *policelaborlaw.com*?  I know...trying to reamin neutral.


----------

